# I am Sorry



## tmgrlracer

could someone translate this to romanian please???

i am sorry. i love you. i miss you.


----------



## jazyk

Iartă-mă. Te iubesc. Îmi lipseşti.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello tmgrlracer,



> Could someone translate this to Romanian please???
> 
> I am sorry. I love you. I miss you.



Welcome to WRF!  ^ ^/

Please capitalise properly as we endorse standard language forms in keeping with Rule #22.  Please take a moment to learn the rules.  

Only a few minutes of search would have found the following two pre-existing threads that contain answers.  If you have further questions on the answers provided there, please post them in respective threads.

"I love you" in Romanian.
"I miss you" in Romanian.

Now, I redefine the topic of the thread as, "How to say _I am sorry_ in Romanian."


----------



## alitza

tmgrlracer said:


> could someone translate this to romanian please???
> 
> i am sorry. i love you. i miss you.


 
Iarta-ma. Te iubesc. Mi-e dor de tine.

"Imi lipsesti" is a little bit colder, in my opinion.


----------

